# Embryo Time Lapse image technology at ARGC?



## LP01 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi guys, 

We are looking at starting our 3rd cycle with the ARGC London and I have asked the clinic of they do offer the new time lapse technology which they have said they don't. 

I was quite surprised that they are not doing it. I know it's still early days for this new technology but wondered if anyone knows why they may not do it? 
Is there a negative side to this new time lapse imaging? 

I was deciding between ARGC and lister and the lister have said they do offer this for £750.

What are your views? Any idea why ARGC don't do this? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Maybe it is too expensive for them? My clinic in Prague having been using it for 3 years now. 

I don't think there is a down side to using it. I had my bfp when we used it and we can show our son when he is old enough to understand that he was one of 3 embryos we have a video clip of.


----------



## MrsA14 (Dec 27, 2014)

I think it's wrong that lister want to charge you 750 pound for it, my clinic does it for free if they feel it will benefit you, how can one clinic charge and one clinic in be able to do it for free.

I hope you get sorted. When I had my first ivf my clinic didn't use it but I had my last 2 remaining embryos transfered back Anyway. But I think I had 6 or 7 embryos it wud be helpful then to see which ones was developed the best And have that 1 transferred. 

When are you due to start treatment?  X


----------



## LP01 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thankyou both njr_26 and mrsA14

I don't think because it's too expensive they aren't using it. Have heard on another thread that it's just because ARGC have such good results and stats in the method they use they are reluctant to change. Not really sure if that's a good thing but I have to trust that this clinic know so much more about the monitoring and process to get the positive results. 

Didn't realise that prague has been doing this before for ages, wonder why the uk hasn't taken this on so much. 

Yes it's cheeky that the lister want to charge extra, it should really be all in the package to get the best ivf tmt. 

I think they can still see they embies and how they are developing without the time lapse isn't it just to prevent them removing them from the incubated lab by using time lapse? 

I'm sue to start my monitoring with ARGC in 3 wks and then straight from then I am guessing21 days later to start the ivf again.


----------



## danceintherain (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi

I've used time lapse/embryoscope on two fresh cycles. Don't think I would pay for it again. It's only potentially helpful if you have a lot of blastocysts and want to have a better idea which one would be best to transfer. In that case it might save the financial and emotional cost of transferring a poorer quality blast first and getting a bfn before you move onto the frozen ones. 

I had 8 blasts on our last cycle. I have so far transferred what the embryoscope predicted were the two best quality ones, but no BFP for me. 

I also asked the consultant if the embryoscope had 'chosen' a different embryo than the embryologist would have chosen. (We get an embryoscope 'grade' as well as the regular clinic grade for each embryo). It would have been the same selection


----------



## LP01 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thankyou Danceinthrain.

That's very interesting. Wow you had a lot of blast embies that's a great result. Sorry was a bfn though. 
What clinic was that with then? 

But isn't it also the fact that the embies are not disturbed from the lab during the monitoring where as the embrolygst would have to take it out to monitor it?


----------



## MrsA14 (Dec 27, 2014)

Apparently it takes photos every 10 mins or so and then the embryoligist (sorry spelling) can see every change that the embryo makes to make sure it's following the right process. As when they check them once a day they only see what it looks like at that time. If that makes sense.  So if one of the photos picks up something not quite right they wud then see it on the photos. 

I'm going to ask about it but I don't think they will use it for me. Every one seams to down reg on here too and I don't think my clinic do that at all unless special circumstances,  I got told to come off my pill at least a month b4 so my ovarys had at least 1 month of a natural cycle,  and every one on here goes on the pill b4 treatment lol ( I was on the pill to prevent eptopic)  xx


----------



## danceintherain (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi lp01

I'm at Care. They charge around £1k for the embryoscope. 

Yes you're right, it does apparently give a better environment for the embies to grow, though they do still have to be taken out on day 3 to change the solution. Also there are some who think that the light exposure (taking all those the pictures) may potentially have a negative effect.  

This sounds as if I'm against the embryoscope - I'm honestly not! I'm just not convinced I'd pay all that money again as in my case it doesn't appear to have given us much benefit. Having said that, if I did have a successful pregnancy with one of our frosties then it would be lovely to keep the video they send you of the growing embie.


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Just had our EC today at care manchester (nhs funded) but we have paid the £775 for the time lapse, we asked them about it and the consultant really explained about the pictures and the rationale and it sounded good to us... We had 12 eggs so in the process of having everything crossed....good luck in whatever you decide x


----------



## LP01 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Wow 12 eggs is fab divas212 good luck. 

I like the sound of it but I'm happy with the clinic we have chosen but they don't do it at the mo but still have amazing results and our best chance so will ask them when there but will be going without the embryo scope. 

Good luck to you all


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah we thought that, but only 6 were mature and 5 fertilised, hope and prey all goes well with our embies overnight, more news tomoz x


----------

